# Big enough?



## shelby_jonesss (Aug 4, 2014)

I want to make a 3 ft by 7ft cage with 2-3 floors. Is this okay for my bun to stay in all night and when im at school?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 4, 2014)

That allows 21 square feet on the base level. That would be fine for cage size. It sounds like you also intend to give your bun time out of the cage in addition. Sounds good.


----------



## Almi (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol that's quite a bit of space! What's the recommended amount of space for a rabbit cage, anyhow?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 11, 2014)

Almi said:


> Lol that's quite a bit of space! What's the recommended amount of space for a rabbit cage, anyhow?


 
That's a loaded question that is sure to elicit numerous varied responses. Indoor rabbit owners tend to have more generous recommendations. But there is no "set-in-stone" answer.

Personally, I think that cage size should be decided along with a realistic look at how much out-of-cage time a bunny will get. Rabbits that are free range 24/7 or even just during the day (say, 15 hours/day) can get away with a smaller cage. In this instance, the cage door is pretty much left open all the time, so it serves as a home base for food, water, hay and litter box. In this case, cage size simply doesn't matter (within reason:wink).

On the other hand, rabbits that only get an hour out each day should have a large enough cage (or attached exercise area) to allow sufficient space to run and binky. 

My rabbits are free range all day (closed at night). However I have had occasion to take them on extended vacations where they had to be confined to an exercise pen area. From those experiences, I have come to the personal conclusion that rabbits confined for extended periods should have a minimum of 30 square feet of floor space. Upper levels are nice, but I feel they need that large floor space to allow running, dashing and binkying. 

So unless a rabbit is allowed hours of daily time outside the cage, I personally recommend 30 square feet.


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Aug 13, 2014)

Its summer now, so I allow him to run around my basement normally from 10 in the morning to 9-10 at night. Then he's in his cage over night. During the school year, I can only let him out for 4-5 hours sometimes only 2-3 if I have to go somewhere after school. Would the 3ft by 7ft cage with 2 levels be okay for him to be in that long?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 13, 2014)

shelby_jonesss said:


> Its summer now, so I allow him to run around my basement normally from 10 in the morning to 9-10 at night. Then he's in his cage over night. During the school year, I can only let him out for 4-5 hours sometimes only 2-3 if I have to go somewhere after school. Would the 3ft by 7ft cage with 2 levels be okay for him to be in that long?


 

I think that would be fine. (and there's always weekends! :wink )


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Aug 15, 2014)

Ugh this sucks but I have to change the cage demensions. My mom thinks 7ft is too long and the next size down would be 5ft 10 inches. I'm changing the width to 3 ft 6in so in all the cage will be 3 ft 6in x 5ft 10in with a second level. What do you think?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you using grids to make the cage? I was trying to understand the dimensions and how you're arriving at your "next size down."

The changes make the cage more square-ish which can be good. But 3.5 feet is pretty deep front to back. That would require a long arm reach when attempting to clean the back part of the inside of the cage.


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, I'm using grids so that's why it was a "size down" lol sorry I didn't mention that. And it is pretty deep, so I guess I will make a side door or something, I'll figure it out. I'm gonna post pictures soon while I'm building it


----------



## HopsAndPaws (Aug 17, 2014)

I believe the cage should only be 2 stories high so she or he still as space to run and jump. Hope this was handy


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 17, 2014)

So I guess you are going 5 grids by 3 grids? I would also go 3 grids high. You'll want to have some areas in which bunny can fully stretch up on hind legs without ears reaching above. 

Be sure that you allow plenty of access doorways when you build it. You want to be sure that you can easily reach every area of the cage for cleaning (or for getting bunny if needed). The doors may not be regularly opened, but are handy to have for cleaning. :rabbithop


----------



## shelby_jonesss (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes! It's going to be 3 grids by 5grids I'm so excited!!


----------



## foxhound (Oct 3, 2014)

That's still plenty of room if your bunn gets attention while you are home.mine is exactly 2 x3.5 grids, I say the half because I use an igloo meant for cats but I filled it with hay and toys and it sits in the corner of her area.she also has a wooden board above her store bought hutch that makes a balcony above her "room" .she also gets to roam around the rest of my room and the hallway.your space is another square larger than mine so I know your bunn will be happy


----------

